# Diffrent size engine pullys?



## Lord_Tigeron (Mar 27, 2007)

Im doing some pre-work before I install the turbo I have, and I realized I needed to re engineer an engine callout to be 2 inches longer to allow room for the turbo headers. Now is the question about where to get an appropriate engine belt...due to relocating the part, the engine pully i have is no longer long enough to do its function...I need a slightly longer one of which is the appropriate size for the pullys multi-rib dimensions. 

So I was thinking Logicly to maybe get a nissan maxima multi-rib belt in its place...sence the engine size is slightly larger and maybe using simular multi-rib pullys. What do you think? Any Sugestions?


----------

